# Brewing National Debate: Move EMS from DOT to DHS?



## Jon (May 7, 2005)

Brewing National Debate: Move EMS from DOT to DHS? 
May 3, 2005

A Homeland Security Policy Institute (HSPI) task force announced today that EMS would be more appropriately delegated to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) than under its current administration by the U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT). The task force makes the assertion that “the time is ripe for EMS to move to a more suitable federal agency” because the modern responsibilities of EMS have outgrown its home with the DOT, a home that made sense when early EMS still focused on transporting MVC patients, according to the press release.

<Snip>

The report also calls for the creation of a U.S. EMS Administration within the DHS, which would lead national policy and address and communicate on such issues as national training programs, responder safety, research and funding. As has been widely discussed in EMS and first responder circles, EMS currently receives only 4% of the first responder funding disbursed by DHS; the task force points to this fact as an indication that EMS lacks a sound federal advocate.


Press Release: Clicky

Whole Article:
Clicky


----------



## Phridae (May 7, 2005)

Eh. I never really understood why EMS falls under DOT. Never made much sense to me. I see no problem with this.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 7, 2005)

Because the National Highway Safety Admin. created EMS in 1966. That's why it is covered by the DOT.

Ambulances went from Hearses w/ no equipment and men w/ no training to "something to work with".


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 7, 2005)

I don't care who runs it, just give us the same access to grant money as the FDs


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 7, 2005)

First Bureau of Accident Prevention; PA Dept. of Health step toward making all ambulance personnel certified in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania was the "Ambulance Attendant Act of April 1964". 

The first state wide class brought 1,614 certified ambulance attendants to the commonwealth.

The EMT class wasn't required in PA until 1973.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 25, 2005)

Why not have EMS run EMS ?  Always wondered why, it has to be a step-child for anybody ? 

Moving it from DOT to Homeland Security, will only increase red-tape. Besides, preparing for WMD is important, but most EMS services deal with day to day care. Disaster & preparedness is just one of our avenues, medical care of the sick & injured is the primary role. 

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## ma2va92 (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 7 2005, 03:01 PM
> * I don't care who runs it, just give us the same access to grant money as the FDs *


 this is so   true..... if your a rescue squad ..not belonging to a FD.. then the grant money ... next to nothing.. if can even get it.....

this is something i just don't understand....


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 25, 2005)

As some of you know, I recently joined one of the DMAT teams through the National Disaster Medical System.

Back when I first started looking into it, NDMS was part of the U.S. Public Health Service. After 9/11, NDMS was transferred into FEMA, which is part of Homeland Security now.

From what I've learned from those who've been on the team for awhile, the change has mostly been good. Yes, some of the red tape has increased (the application process is now more involved and takes longer due to more thorough background checks) and there's a much bigger bureaucracy. But on the other hand, there's more money available. Our team and several others have received a brand new "cache" of supplies and equipment. We've also received three box trucks (one of which is refrigerated for the pharmaceuticals) to be able to respond to more local disasters and to move our cache to a military airbase for transport if needed.

So, this may not be a bad thing. One good thing with DHS is that the money is there, and that could be a good thing for EMS, so long as some global views are taken and it doesn't become wasteful and just focus on the issue of the day.


----------

